# Schreiben von sehr einfachem GUI - So gut wie null Plan



## k-p-o (21. Nov 2008)

Vorweg, ich hab sehr wenig Ahnung, lerne gerade das Programmieren und spiele ein bisschen mit Jeliot und BlueJ rum.

Ich möchte gerne folgendes Programmieren:


> Schreiben Sie eine GUI Email Applikation die in etwa wie folgt aussieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch schon einige Ideen, wie ich vorgehe und bin schonmal soweit gekommen:

```
import javax.swing.*;

public class Menu
{
    public Menu()
    {
        JFrame f = new JFrame();
        f.setSize(450,350);
        f.setTitle("ThunderClone");
        
        JMenuBar mbar = new JMenuBar();
        
        // File Menu
        JMenu mnFile = new JMenu("File");
        mbar.add( mnFile );
        JMenuItem miExit = new JMenuItem("Exit");
        mnFile.add( miExit );

        
        // Message Menu
        JMenu mnMessage = new JMenu("Message");
        mbar.add( mnMessage );
        JMenuItem miNewMessage = new JMenuItem("New Message");
        mnMessage.add( miNewMessage );
        
        
        // Help Menu
        JMenu mnHelp = new JMenu("Help");
        mbar.add( mnHelp );
        JMenuItem miAbout = new JMenuItem("About");
        mnHelp.add( miAbout );
        
        f.setJMenuBar( mbar );
        
        f.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```

Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich erstelle per BorderControl den WEST Teil, dann einen neuen Container, in den ich dann NORTH und CENTER packe und erstelle die Liste im WEST Teil mit JList und die für NORTH und CENTER nutze ich JTextarea.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie ich das am besten einbaue, am besten mit kleinen Kommentaren, in welchem Schritt was wo eingebaut wird. Wie gesagt, ich bin Anfänger und kann jede Hilfe gebrauchen.
Vorallem wie ich den Text links und oben in Fettschrift mache, weiss ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## André Uhres (21. Nov 2008)

Dein Ansatz klingt gut. Mach weiter so und setz deine Ideen in Code um.


----------



## k-p-o (21. Nov 2008)

Genau da liegt der Hund begraben. 
Dabei bräuchte ich etwas Hilfe.


----------



## André Uhres (21. Nov 2008)

Ohne deinen Code können wir nicht wissen wo das Problem liegt
und es wäre eine Sünde, wenn wir jetzt eine fertige Lösung zeigen würden.


----------



## k-p-o (21. Nov 2008)

Ich will garkeine vorgefertigte Antwort, denn ich will es ja verstehen und eigenständig erlernen.
Ich bräuchte nur ein paar Ansätze und ein paar Tipps wie ich weitermachen kann.


----------



## André Uhres (21. Nov 2008)

Wir finden jede Menge Ansätze und Tipps wenn wir nach *borderlayout* googlen. 
Das mag uns erstmal genügen um den grundlegenden Code zu meistern.


----------



## Jackhead (26. Nov 2008)

Kauf dir "Learning Java"  + "Java Swing" vom Oreilly Verlag oder schau openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel7/ hier vorbei. Damit sollten alle deine Fragen geklärt werden.


----------

